# safest place



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The safest place for small game to hide from my slingshot is ten yards right in front of me,_ i.e_., in my catchbox. I don't know what's the matter with me the last two days. Whether it's a soda can or a bulls eye, I can't seem to hit anything a ten yards anymore. If I move back to 15 yards, I do better. And when I start shooting around the yard at various other objects at 14, 15, 18, even at 22 yards, I hit them with very good consistency. Then I go back to shooting at the target in my catch box from 10 yards, I start missing 10-15 shots in a row.

You guys ever had this experience?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> The safest place for small game to hide from my slingshot is ten yards right in front of me,_ i.e_., in my catchbox. I don't know what's the matter with me the last two days. Whether it's a soda can or a bulls eye, I can't seem to hit anything a ten yards anymore. If I move back to 15 yards, I do better. And when I start shooting around the yard at various other objects at 14, 15, 18, even at 22 yards, I hit them with very good consistency. Then I go back to shooting at the target in my catch box from 10 yards, I start missing 10-15 shots in a row.
> 
> You guys ever had this experience?


For some reason I hate shooting close. I shoot 20 yards at least. However when i do shoot close I miss to the right for some reason. If I adjust everything is fine.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry couldnt help it, ha ha


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Sorry couldnt help it, ha ha


Jeff how did you manage to get hold of a picture of my mother in law.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Carful Martin, that could cost ya! -- Tex


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I get it happening to me all the time, 60 feet away from me it hit it walk up close to the target... casting my shadow on the target that close and i miss it


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Love the new Avatar are you really that hairy ?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Sorry couldnt help it, ha ha


Think he "got" the little hint?

Heeheehee...


----------

